# M1 Carbine Question



## FowlHunter13 (Jan 11, 2011)

I picked up a Plainsfield M1 Carbine a couple weeks back and took it to the range. It is having problems extracting the fired brass. It will chamber and fire the rounds fine(and is very accurate I might add), but sometimes won't extract the fired case and will try to chamber another round causing a jam. Sometimes you can get 3 or 4 rounds down range and then it will happen again. Upon inpection, it appears that the extractor is a bit worn. I ordered a new extractor, but am on depolyment and did not have a chance to install before I left. Just wanted to hear anyone elses comments on what might be the issue or if anyone may have had this issue before. Any other information that anyone has on this would be greatly appreciated. I looked into the history of the Plainsfield and know a lot about the company and how they came about, just not real familiar with the M1 yet. I was trying to hold out for a USGI, but wanted a "shooter" first to get to know the ins and outs of the gun. Thanks!


----------



## Caique (Oct 8, 2009)

My guess would be that if the extractor doesn't fix it, you may have a chamber with some accumulated crud making it hold on to the case tighter than normal, but i know little about that type of rifle. I would get some mean solvent (like shooter's choice, etc.), apply liberally to chamber, and let set at least 30 minutes then scrub with a good brass brush large enough to work the sides of the chamber. Maybe even repeat several times if patches coming out filthy. 

Take with a grain of salt...I'm no expert.


----------



## FowlHunter13 (Jan 11, 2011)

Thanks for the input Caique. That is definitely on my list. I did the normal visual check of the chamber and bore and both appeared to be shinny and clean. The gun purchase and range trip were literally within a couple hours of each other and did not have the chance to run a patch or two through the gun. The excitement of finally owning an M1 got the best of me I guess. The worn extractor was my first pick as to the problem, but will be breaking it completely down when I return to give it a thorough cleaning. From what I have read about the Plainsfield carbines, they were made with a lot of USGI parts. I am really looking forward to seeing what kind of trigger group and other parts I actually have. Thanks again!


----------



## glassplus (May 6, 2009)

I have a lot parts for a M1-car. If you want to get up with me, and have work on a lot of them, I would not try to guess as to what could be wrong. this is my cell 850-572-6611 I,m not that far from you. JUst my 2 cents jj


----------



## Caique (Oct 8, 2009)

Shows what i know....I was thinking it was just a new to you gun. 



Hope you find the issue


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

No USGI parts are interchangable with Universal carbines and I'm guessing probably Plainfields also. Not bashing your rifle but other than the IMIs the aftermarket carbines are low quality compared to the USGI versions and have consistantly given function problems.

Some have lucked into good ones, hope yours is one of those. Make sure any part you might get is compatable with your manufacture. 

I have at least 3 books on M-1 carbines so if anybody wants to stop by and research theirs you're welcome to.

Rick


----------



## glassplus (May 6, 2009)

Early model Universal carb. where made with GI parts, that is what put them in to bus. the same with Plainfields. I have several of each. When the GI parts got short they then started making some junk. Just my 50 cents jj


----------



## FowlHunter13 (Jan 11, 2011)

glassplus - Thank you!  I had just read a post about 5 minutes after I wrote this that stated you were a "gun fixin genius" or something very close to that anyway. Immediately I wanted to send you a PM in reference to my question, but didn't want to over step my bounds. I certainly appreciate that you took the time to reply and offered to help. I will give you a shout when I get back in town. Thanks again and look forward to talking to you and soaking up some of your "geniusness" about these M1's.

shootnstarz - The Plainsfield M1's were the first commercial built M1's after the war. With the exception of the barrel and receiver, most of the parts on Plainsfield M1's were surplus USGI parts. The Plainsfields are interchangeable with USGI parts as well. Plainsfield then sold out to Iver Johnson and then Universal came around after that. I have read some really good things about the Plainsfield so far and people seem to like them and speak highly of them. I have heard the same about the Universals not being at all compatable with USGI parts and I wanted to stay clear of them. 

I had a friend that had a universal and that thing was never right. Magazines would just drop out of the mag well, jam-o-matic, etc. I have heard from people that have never had a problem with them either, but I didn't want to take the chance. For the price that I got the Plainsfield at, I could near about have 4-5 of them for what a USGI original would cost me. I do eventually want a USGI, but wanted to get this one as my "shooter". Thanks for all the info guys. I certainly appreciate it.


----------



## FowlHunter13 (Jan 11, 2011)

UPDATE - I finally made it home and got to replace the extractor this morning. I just manually ran 30 rounds through the action and every one extracted and ejected perfectly. I will be taking it shooting this afternoon to try it out and will give another update.

glassplus - I would still like to talk with you about the M1. I will shoot you a PM with a couple questions.

Thanks to all for your suggestions an assistance.


----------



## ONEOLDCHIEF (Mar 9, 2011)

How did it shoot? Did the extractor work?


----------



## FowlHunter13 (Jan 11, 2011)

Works great! I fired 15 rounds of cheap steel cased ammo and 15 rounds of Remington brass cased ammo with zero issues. I only shot it in the back yard so looking forward to getting it back to the range and put it through the paces. I learned more about the M1 in the last month than I have ever known about it in the past. Surprisingly simple gun to disassemble and work on. I just need a couple parts to make it look like I want and I will be holding on to this gun forever. I was able to pick up a replacement stock that I plan on refinishing, but I need a metal butt plate and a wood hand guard to complete the project. Now all I need is to find an original USGI carbine.


----------



## glassplus (May 6, 2009)

I have two org. hand guard if you want to come see if one will work for you. I'll mark the price right. jj


----------



## FowlHunter13 (Jan 11, 2011)

Sounds good jj. I certainly appreciate it. I will give you a call this evening and see what we can come up with.


----------



## glassplus (May 6, 2009)

Good meeting you, Hope enjoy shooting your carb. If it will look great with that stock I think that hand G/ will match if not come try one of the other ones. just my 2 cents jj


----------



## FowlHunter13 (Jan 11, 2011)

Great meeting you as well. I just got the stock and wood handguard refinished. Stained them a dark walnut and have 3 coats of tongue oil finish. I don't think I could have gotten a better matching piece of wood for the handguard. If you ever find those other carbine parts, please let me know. I am still in need of the metal butt plate. If you happen to find one of the M2 flat bolts, I would like to see if I could talk you out of that as well. Thanks again for all your assistance. Let me know when you decide which one of those M1's you are going to let go. I am already starting to save up for it. Either that or I may hitch a ride with you the next time you head to CMP.


----------

